# Can a smaller screen size be used?



## Oscillate (Aug 29, 2009)

I am seriously looking at buying the BenQ HT1075 (probably this weekend).
This will be set up in a darkened living room. So there is some ambient light.
It will be used as a projector for my PC screen and also to play movies from
the same PC's hard-drive or it's DVD / Blu-Ray player. The HT1075 would sit
on a shelf that is 79" tall and will be 18' 6" to 19' away from the screen.

My question concerns the screen size... Can it be SMALLER than the specified
maximum size for that distance WITHOUT DEGRADING the picture quality? For
example, I want to be able to use a 2.40:1 aspect ratio screen (masking off the
unused white areas as needed), but only want the screen to be 40" x 96" in size.
However using the Projection Calculator Pro from projectorcentral.com ,it
calculates screen size to be 71" x 171" for a 18' 6" distance. Can I make the
HT1075's projected image smaller to fit in the desired 40" x 96" screen size
at that distance?

I could not find the answer to this newbie question.
Thank you for any and all replies


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oscillate said:


> I am seriously looking at buying the BenQ HT1075 (probably this weekend).
> This will be set up in a darkened living room. So there is some ambient light.
> It will be used as a projector for my PC screen and also to play movies from
> the same PC's hard-drive or it's DVD / Blu-Ray player. The HT1075 would sit
> ...


I don't think you can make the picture any smaller than they post on the calculator for a given distance... If you move the projector forward you can make it smaller. Don't forget the picture is also going to be brighter when you go smaller on the image size. I take it you can't ceiling mount the projector?


----------

